#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Unifi ou cap ac (mikrotik)

## Chephei

Bom dia,
estou em duvida em qual comprar, se compro um radio da Mikrotik ou compro um Unifi, minha empresa tem 2 andares e e os roteadores da TP-link não estão uma carroça.




Os modelos que estou em duvida são:
*Mikrotik- Routerboard Cap Ac Rbcapgi-5acd2nd Ap(parede/teto) 430 REAIS*https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-1042896013-mikrotik-routerboard-cap-ac-rbcapgi-5acd2nd-apparedeteto-_JM
*Ubiquiti Ap Unifi Uap-ac-pro-br Mimo 2.4/5.0ghz 450/1300mbps 700 REAIS*https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-1120089196-ubiquiti-ap-unifi-uap-ac-pro-br-mimo-2450ghz-4501300mbps-_JM

Qual é melhor ? Tenho uma RB 3011 como roteador aqui.

----------


## shbbrito



----------


## shbbrito

Veja na playlist abaixo que a solução UniFi (como um todo) é muito rica de recursos:

----------


## nuneseverton

Caro @*Chephei*,

Temos aqui vários Unifi AP LR e AC LR, acho a solução muito boa, nossas rede indoor melhoraram bastante com a implementação desses rádios... gosto ainda mais por conta da aplicação Controller por onde é possível gerenciar todos os rádios... ainda não usei esse modelo de MK, nem sei se a Mikrotik tem aplicação similar a da UBNT!...

Tem uma diferença considerável de preço.. acho que você poderia testar..

Valeu.

Everton Nunes.

----------


## Chephei

@*nuneseverton*, muito obrigado pela resposta, eu acho que vou de unifi tbm, queria saber a diferença de AP e AC, sei que é uma pergunta de leigo, mas qual se encaixaria melhor em minha estrutura. 
Tenho um escritório onde tem impressoras via wifi e muitos notebook e celular pela empresa e minha emprsa soa de 2 andares e com 5 salas em cada andar.

Oque você me recomendaria ? muito obrigado amigão e um abraço

----------


## nuneseverton

@*Chephei*,

Tranquilo irmão...

A versão "AP" trabalha apenas na frequência de 2.4 GHz, enquanto que os rádios "AC" trabalham em 2.4 e 5 GHz.

Usamos aqui o Unifi UAP-AC-LR, porque muitos dos nossos clientes possuem dispositivos que operam nas duas frequências, indicaria ele pra você porque com certeza deve existir também na sua empresa vários dispositivos com a opção de trabalhar nessa tecnologia. 

Tem também o UAP-AC-PRO, é um pouco mais robusto na frequência de 5 GHz, porém, é um pouco mais caro... 

Obs.: é importante você instalar o Unifi Controller na mesma rede dos rádios, pode ser até mesmo numa máquina vitual linux...

Dá uma olhada nesse link, explica a diferença entre as tecnologias:

https://www.tecmundo.com.br/tecmundo...-ghz-video.htm

Valeu.

Everton Nunes.

----------


## luizbe

Os Unifi's são diferenciados!
Pode ir sem medo de ser feliz, se usa mais que 50mbps de link use os dualband ac.

----------


## Chephei

Acabei comprando o Ubiquiti Ap Unifi Uap-ac-pro-br Mimo 2.4/5.0ghz 450/1300mbps, comprei duas unidades 1 para cada andar.
posto o resultado aqui depois de instalado.

----------


## nuneseverton

@*Chephei*,

Não esquece de instalar o Unifi Controller pra ficar gerenciando os rádios, pode ser até mesmo numa máquina virtual linux.

Depois posta o resulta da experiência ae...

Valeu!

----------


## Chephei

@*nuneseverton*

Muito obrigado Comunidade por mais uma vez me ajudar, problema totalmente resolvido.

Comprei 2 unifi AC PRO 2,4 e 5, coloquei os 2 no primeiro andar do predio, onde a necessidade é maior, no segundo andar eles pegaram numa boa tbm, deixei rodando o unifi controller em uma vm em meu servidor para gerenciar eles.

equipamento tops de linha, nao tenho nada a reclamar deles, acredito que se eu comprasse um radio mk poderia ate me arrepender, por até ter uma dificuldade para configurá-lo futuramente, a interface do programa da ubiquiti é muito boa e simples de mexer, acredito que seja isso que ganha o cliente final.

Ninguém mais reclamou de WIFI ruim na empresa, todos estão 100% satisfeitos, inclusive eu que poderei tirar ferias agora kkk

Aqui em baixo segue uma foto, da instalação *provisoria*(Pretendo colocar ele em um lugar mais estrategico), eu escutei de um cara que mexe com isso, e ele me disse que esse aparelho é bom colocar no teto e não na parede, pq ele espalha o sinal de lado e para baixo, queria saber se isso procede. ?

----------


## nuneseverton

@*Chephei*,

Show de bola ae..., é isso mesmo.. se vc puder depois posicionar o rádio no teto mais ao centro dos ambiente vc terá uma melhor distribuição do sinal...

Mas se vc ainda quiser fazer algo mais profissional, no Controller tem uma opção que dá pra vc anexar a planta do prédio.. lá vc posiciona o rádio e a ferramenta te mostra como vai ficar o nível de sinal nos ambientes.. 


Valeu!
Forte abraço.


Everton Nunes.

----------

